# What's your max cadence?



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

My computer recently registered 198 during one of the rides (I noticed it after). I can't picture spinning that fast at any point though. What's your max?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've spun up to 164, it wasn't even close to comfortable. I typically spin 105-115.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

It's one of those "it depends" questions. Most ppl can spin uber-fast for a few seconds... that's sprinting.

But... what cadence can you maintain for minutes, rather than seconds? That would seem to be the bigger question. I think most ppl have a hard time spinning much above 130rpm, sustained.
.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Most likely just noise in the data of your 'puter. If you spun anywhere near that fast you would know it. 

I've hit cadence in the mid 190s on steep downhills on a fixed gear. 42x16 on 700x28c tires with a max speed of ~41 mph IIRC (it's been a number of years so I don't remember the exact details). 

As mentioned, this is a very very short peak. Not something you're going to sustain more than a couple seconds. 

Cadence over 200 isn't unheard of for track racers (from what I recall from past posts on this subject), which is pretty darn impressive on flat ground. Don't think I could do that without the aid of a steep hill trying to rip my legs out of their sockets. Actually....I couldn't quite do it even with the aid of a very steep hill.

So yeah....it's possible you hit a cadence of 198, but highly unlikely unless you were specifically trying to do so.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah... just came up with the correct terms. 

'Peak' cadence vs 'sustained' cadence.
.


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

207 peak. 125-130 sustained for a minute or so.


----------



## T-CON (Jan 30, 2006)

I second the computer noise idea. I get stuff like this some times but mostly in the HR data. Dont think I have ever hit a 500bpm heart rate or at least hope not.

It is a periodically issue with the wireless sensors. You would know if you were spinning that fast.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

For cadence drills, I can't seem to crack 201, but I tend to normally ride at 110-120, although I'm thinking about trying to be 105-115.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

TWD: *Cadence over 200 isn't unheard of for track racers *

Are you sure about that? Even a modest 53:14 gearing will bring you to 95 km/hr at that cadence. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

serious said:


> TWD: *Cadence over 200 isn't unheard of for track racers *
> 
> Are you sure about that? Even a modest 53:14 gearing will bring you to 95 km/hr at that cadence. Makes no sense to me.


Can't verify it first hand (which is why I noted it was my recollection from what others had previously posted on the subject). This was a few years ago, so I don't remember the exact context, but you are correct, those cadences are doubtful if you're talking running a larger gear. I think the posts (not made by me) were along the line of track riders having really fast/smooth spin and are capable of hitting very high cadences, not that they would pick a gear that would result in that during an actual race. Maybe training with a small gear to work on leg speed? Who knows.

I also seem to recall people reporting hitting 200+ cadence on spin bikes and trainers. Hitting high cadence on a stationary bike or trainer is far different from doing it on the road though. I hit a cadence over 200 on a stationary bike (while stuck aboard cruise ship) for whatever that's worth (which aint much).


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

My high is around 165 and 170 after than I start bouncing up and down. (I have chunky legs...)


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I just did this with a few buddies just to see how high we could go. My 1 sec peak was 192. My buddies hit 202 and 215. My max usable for a brief period is probably in the 130s, but it isn't comfortable.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I've seen about 185 on my bike when using the trainer. I've calculated about 155-160 on the fixie on the road.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*man I don't even think I want to post here with those numbers*

I thought I was doing OK to hit 120 or so when I'm feeling pretty spunky. Usually I try to stay close to 95 to 100. If I'm feeling good I have done 105 for quite a distance (few miles).


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Don't feel bad, I am also in the 120-130 max cadence camp. On most road rides (I ride in a hilly area) my average cadence is 60-65. But that is OK because I am a mountain biker who races singlespeed, so low cadence, high effort is what I need to be good at.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My target Cadence... 95
My fast cadence... 110-120
Fastest I think I've done... 160+

Average cadence over nearly 4000 miles last year... 88
(Before my Edge 705 learned to discard zero's)


I doubt I'll ever try to max out my cadence again.. Its far too unstable.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

180 on my trainer. Can't seem to break it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

martinrjensen said:


> I thought I was doing OK to hit 120 or so when I'm feeling pretty spunky. Usually I try to stay close to 95 to 100. If I'm feeling good I have done 105 for quite a distance (few miles).


I think those numbers are pretty normal ...at least for most of us.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

6 or 7 ........ ;-)

I don't have a bike computer so I don't know but especially in the beginning of the season I try to consciously work on riding a cadence that is just a little faster then is comfortable for and extended period, not a 2-3 minute, loose my dad, have to wait at the side of the road for him cadence


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

On my trainer I've held 180+ for 10 seconds (maxed out at 195).

For continued high cadence, I've held in the 135-150 RPM range for 8-10 minutes during hard group rides on my singlespeed.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

One factor that partly determines max cadence is crank length. I am able to go much higher sustained cadence in the gym, where the spin bike has 160 or 165mm cranks. My bikes have 175mm cranks. I am 5'6" so this is a BIG difference for me. Anyway, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

At class hooked up to the computrainer:

186 max
jumping between 120-130 for 4-5 as part of the work out

on the road:

135 max 
83-88 avr for most rides


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I just tried it and my right hand is faster than my left???


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I just tried it and my right hand is faster than my left???


Where did you mount the sensor? Is it wireless?
I bet I can do 350 with my left.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Where did you mount the sensor? Is it wireless?
> I bet I can do 350 with my left.


i was thinking zip ties.... but I just counted strokes.


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

Since this IS the internet and everything is bigger, faster, better when no one needs proof. I pedal along at a leisurely 400 or so rpms at about 90-100mph up hill into a slight headwind. 

Gene


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My max is 30, but I usually spin at about 20.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I've hit 214 on a trainer. I have easily hit 166 before a climb. It's not hard for me to spin. I tend to spin 95-110


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

kini said:


> Since this IS the internet and everything is bigger, faster, better when no one needs proof. I pedal along at a leisurely 400 or so rpms at about 90-100mph up hill into a slight headwind.
> 
> Gene


I suppose I could have taken a photo but that could be doctored too...
It's a good thing we're not in court and/or under oath here...


----------

